# Help me ID



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Really I have no idea.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Bacopa monnieri


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually looks more like _B. madagascariensis_. Is it possible you guys have that in Argentina?


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you very much to both. I do not think bacopa madagascariensis is here.
I will plant it in my emerged. Thus possibly get us out of doubt


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I should probably just wait for the experts and learn, huh?  Even looking at pictures of _B. madagascariensis_ it looks almost identical to me. Looks beautiful emersed, though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That what I know as B. madagascariensis has more or less notched leaves in the emersed form: http://www.heimbiotop.de/bacopa.html#mad
The blue or violet flowers look somewhat "flattened": http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...es/Plantaganaceae/Bacopamadagascariensis2.jpg
Danielc03's plant looks to me also like a plant that is available at LFS as Bacopa monnieri. Leaf form resembling Rotala indica. It's called B. monnieri "Rundblättrig" (= "round-leaved") here: http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/bacopa-monnieri-rundblattrig 
I didn't yet see that plant emersed and flowering.


----------

